# Pictures from Smyrna, TN



## Rockin Rooster (Jun 18, 2007)

I got to post the pics during lunch. Smyrna was a real pretty place and what a great place for a BBQ.
http://home.comcast.net/~volstew/wsb/html/view.cgi-photos.html-.html


----------



## surfinsapo (Jun 18, 2007)

You aint kidding.. It's nice there.. I need a vacation!
Thanks for Sharing


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Jun 18, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> nice pics.  who was sam davis?


 This will give you better info than I can just off the top of my head.

On November 19, 1863, Davis is said to have spent the night at Campbellsville, at the home of Bob English. The next day Davis, carrying important documents to General Braxton Bragg at Chattanooga, was captured fifteen miles south of Pulaski, Tennessee, on Lamb's Ferry Road, below Minor Hill. Two Union soldiers dressed in Confederate uniforms approached young Davis and told him that they were conscripting. Davis replied that he was already a Confederate soldier and showed them his pass. He was dressed in his own Confederate Uniform. The soldiers led him to their commanding officer, who took his gun. A search revealed papers in the soles of his boots and saddle. He was taken to Pulaski and imprisoned in jail on the northwest corner of the square, at the location of today's Hunter-Smith Furniture Store, in a building that later burned. He was court marshalled, then condemned to death by hanging. General Dodge offered young Davis his freedom if he would reveal the source of his information. Davis replied, If I had a thousand lives, I would give them all here before I would betray a friend or the confidence of my informer. On November 27, 1863, Sam rode in a wagon, seated upon his own coffin, from the Giles County jail to a hill in east Pulaski, overlooking the town. There he died the death of a hero. He was 21 years old.


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 18, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> nice pics.  who was sam davis?



He was on the other side.


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Jun 18, 2007)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> [quote="brian j":2wgopeuz]nice pics.  who was sam davis?



He was on the other side.[/quote:2wgopeuz]He was on the good side.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 19, 2007)

Nice shots.  Love the scenery.  Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## knine (Jun 19, 2007)

love the pics . looks like good family fun there .


----------

